# July Recap, and August Outlook



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

That's the way to do it Capt Alonzo doin that new boat proud! Wish I lived closer,.....

Keep up the great work!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Redjim thanks so much for the kind words. If you ever get down this way give me a shout! 

Tidesright


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks shadow cast!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds good Alonzo! I am going to come down and see you sometime!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it. 

Tidesright


----------

